# my wisdom teeth are coming in :( what can i expect?



## Kiriae (Oct 2, 2015)

I didn't have wisdom teeth("8th tooth") removed but I had to get rid of other molar("6th tooth") 2 years ago.

The whole operation was kinda traumatic. The dentist pretty much forced injections on me (I am afraid of needles but he wouldn't listen and just holded me up) and the teeth had to get cut in half in order to take it off. It took a while because it was deep in bone. I could feel and hear it being pulled, and pulled, and pulled together with my whole jaw for good 10 mins till it finally gave up. LOL No pain at all, except the pain of needles at start(I got 4 injections - 4 different spots on gums around the tooth). 

But if its just a wisdom tooth you probably won't get it so bad - wisdom teeth are usually partial, undeveloped teeth and many people don't have them at all (I have only one, it didn't even go out yet and probably never will, I seen it only on x-ray, it was tiny). So there is a chance it won't be much worse than regular dentist visit. Unless you are afraid of needles you have nothing to worry about. It won't be much worse than a regular dentist visit.

After the extraction my mouth was numb but it is normal after dentist injections. There was blood in my mouth too - I was spiting it for a few hours. But it might be because the hole was pretty big, the dentist didn't close it with stitches and it was a teeth in lower jaw so the blood was mixing with saliva which I had trouble swallowing.

I spent the 1st day in bed watching TV comedies, unwilling to move. I felt sick. I probably had fever.
2nd day I was still weak but I was strong enough to use computer normally so it was fine already. 
During that days all I could eat were soft gelatine deserts and ice cream. 
In the 3rd day I was already feeling fine and I could eat normal food - using the other side of mouth.

Consider it a 2-3 days long cold. Nothing special.
If your tooth is a partial one and not as deep as my poor "6th" you might be fine after 1st day already. 


About pain: 
Dentist told me it will hurt like hell and gave me some strong pills. But it didn't hurt that much. It was bearable even without any pills and small dose of my regular painkillers was getting rid of it easily. I saved the strong pills for my monthly pains (that require double dose of the regular painkillers).
The pain that made me extract the tooth in the first place was 10x worse(no painkillers helped), postprocedural pain was just a small discomfort compared to that. Easy to ignore with some fun TV shows acting as distraction. 
Spots where needles went in hurt more than the wound/bone. But they were regular "cut" pains, like the one you feel when you cut you finger. Not felt unless bothered/touched.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

mhysa said:


> man, that must have been freaky. mine are coming in sideways and it seems like one is coming up way more slowly than the other, if at all, so i'm not sure how that stuff will affect what i need to get done specifically. i'm glad yours wasn't super complicated or more painful, it seems like some people have it pretty bad and others walk away relatively pain-free.


The dentist is going to harass you into getting them all removed at once. I'd suggest only doing it if they are causing discomfort or pain. If only one is, only get that one removed. My dentist kept insisting oh, it's going to be extremely painful a few months for now, I saw the x-ray and they are all sideways. She refused to show it to me though. I just went with getting the painful one removed and the other three are just fine and I saved quite a bit of money.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Doge Precedes said:


> I fucking wish they had given me some K when I got mine removed. I only needed one removed though because the other 3 grew straight and I still have them to this day. All I got was procaine. I was fully conscious throughout the "surgery". I did get some oxycodone afterwards though,. God I was such a junkie.


Well my surgery did not go as planned. I had 3 teeth growing at a 90 degree angle impacting directly against my molars. 

About 75% into the surgery I awoke, and grabbed the doctor by the windpipe, so the nurses gave me another full dose of Ketamine and turned the nitrous back on.( I still have a piece of wisdom tooth left as a result of that incident, but its harmless.) 

I awoke again less than 10 minutes after the surgery ended, just in time for me to hear the nurse tell my father I would not be awake for two more hours. She damn near jumped out of her skin, when I suddenly appeared behind her.

Its also one reason I avoid taking too many medications.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Having wisdom teeth growing was the only painful part for me, because they did not fit in my mouth well, but the actual removal did not hurt at all, because of anaesthesia.

The dentist had to drill all four teeth in smaller parts and remove them separately. (I had them removed in two different meetings, first time left side, second time right side. It was not recommended to have them all removed at once). 

A couple hours afterwards, my face got slightly swollen in the cheek area, but next day it was gone.

It was uncomfortable for me to eat food for next week(s), not because of pain, but because food would go into holes, where wisdom teeth used to be. Removing it was oddly satisfying.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a bit late to this, but I might as well toss out my experience. They applied a local anesthetic and put me out when I had mine removed. All I saw was the Minecraft main menu with a bit of music playing until I came to (seriously, I'm not making that up). I felt like shit after the anesthetic wore off, but I got a hydrocodone prescription. Don't use painkillers any more than you have to though. I only needed them for the first couple days. Depending on how they are removed, you may need to use a plastic syringe to wash out parts of your mouth for a couple weeks. Don't expect to have anything but liquid or extremely soft food for at least 2-4 days either.


----------



## Godless (Jan 27, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Same. However, I _recently_ had my back (i.e., last) molar ripped out, _perhaps_, there is room now. My mouth is too tiny for them to come in. Deriving from _that_ experience, it is painless - just take a med afterward - or not.
> 
> I like pain, so I do not take meds.


Wait a sec, I just want to make sure: You had your tooth ripped out without Novocaine or any sort of numbing med during the operation? Depending on your answer I might feel like a giant pussy.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Godless said:


> Wait a sec, I just want to make sure: You had your tooth ripped out without Novocaine or any sort of numbing med during the operation? Depending on your answer I might feel like a giant pussy.


_Haha_ ... Nah. I received _numbing_ - I just did not take following medication(s).


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Hidden from Sight said:


> I'm a bit late to this, but I might as well toss out my experience. They applied a local anesthetic and put me out when I had mine removed. All I saw was the Minecraft main menu with a bit of music playing until I came to (seriously, I'm not making that up). I felt like shit after the anesthetic wore off, but I got a hydrocodone prescription. Don't use painkillers any more than you have to though. I only needed them for the first couple days. Depending on how they are removed, you may need to use a plastic syringe to wash out parts of your mouth for a couple weeks. Don't expect to have anything but liquid or extremely soft food for at least 2-4 days either.


Indeed the shit you think and feel when gased is pretty far out. I haven't had my wisdom teeth out, but I had a titanium implant drilled into my jawbone. Started hallucinating and Nickelback sounded really good coming from the ceiling speakers. When I came out of it, I recalled feeling that not only was the procedure not unpleasant, it was actually quite a fun ride. When the dentist was drilling, I felt like I was on some wild corkscrew slide. But I just love drugs!


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Expect a lot of mashed potatoes, noodles, and ice cream in your life.

I had all four of mine out at once. Coming in nearly perpendicular to my back molars. One of the bottom ones they actually had to crack the tooth to get it all out. Surprisingly little swelling until my week's worth of hydrocodone ran out. It hurt a bit after that. The surgery and pain wasn't what bothered me - it was the hygiene aspect of keeping the wounds clean and clear of icky things, which can last for months. Stuff can get caught back there really easily and it's gross. >.<

Interestingly enough, a couple weeks after the procedure I was informed I had dry sockets by the dentist. They didn't hurt at all until he started poking and prodding back there. Go figure.


----------

